# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد وضعیت نظام ظیفه

## hamid2heidari

سلام دوستان
من دانشجوی دانشگاه پیام نورم و الان میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
باید کدوم کد نظام ظیفه رو بزنم /؟

----------


## ascetic

12

----------


## hamid2heidari

من هنوز انصراف ندادم
دانشجوی سال اولم

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamid2heidari


من هنوز انصراف ندادم
دانشجوی سال اولم


سلام
شما میتونی کد3 رو بزنی چون معافیت تحصیلی داری*

----------


## Alireza23

> سلام دوستان
> من دانشجوی دانشگاه پیام نورم و الان میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم
> باید کدوم کد نظام ظیفه رو بزنم /؟


دوست عزیز مشکلی نداره و شما میتونید هر کدی ک میتونی بزنی!
مورد داشتیم کد 1 رو وارد کرده!!
بعدا وقت ثبت نام دانشگاه واست درستش میکنن

----------


## theraralo

منم پیام نورم ولی 12 زدم فکر کنم زیاد مهم نیست . من امسال فهمیدم که کنکور پارسال معدل و کد نظام وظیفه رو اشتباه زده بودم  :Yahoo (4):  مشکلی پیش نیومد . البته معدل کل دیپلمو اشتباه زده بودم وگرنه کتبی ثبت شده است  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## farzad_76

*سلام  
دوستان من امسال برای اینکه نرم خدمت رفتم پیام نور ثبت نام کردم -والان برای ثبت نام کنکور کد 12 را بعنوان کد نظام وظیفه زدن 
الان این 12 مخصوص شرایط منه؟ یا 3؟؟
یکی از دوستام که شرایطش عین منه هم کد 6 انتخاب کرده 

ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید*

----------


## Petrichor

> *سلام  
> دوستان من امسال برای اینکه نرم خدمت رفتم پیام نور ثبت نام کردم -والان برای ثبت نام کنکور کد 12 را بعنوان کد نظام وظیفه زدن 
> الان این 12 مخصوص شرایط منه؟ یا 3؟؟
> یکی از دوستام که شرایطش عین منه هم کد 6 انتخاب کرده 
> 
> ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید*


*
داداچ اون کد نظام وظیفه جلوش ستاره قرمز رنگ داره ؟! وقتی نداره ینی اگه نزنی هم مهم نیست . یه چی بزن بره باو*

----------

